

Zoho Share: Sharepoint Meets YouTube - sridharvembu
http://blogs.zoho.com/general/introducing-zoho-share-sharepoint-meets-youtube/

======
ryanmahoski
Zoho compares their document sharing feature to YouTube 7 times in that press
release. I suppose it's clever marketing to announce a Google property as your
style inspiration. But 7 times in one blog post? Zoho Share doesn't even
handle video.

